# Acer Aspire 5820TG - A Decent Computer for Gaming?



## Daniel 1993 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have been looking a bit around when I found the Acer Aspire 5820TG and it does not look too bad for the price. A bit less than €1000 here in Norway...

Intel Core i5 450M
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650
4096MB DDR3 RAM
9Cell Battery
640Gb HDD

But I don't really know that much about the computer marked, as I guess it would have changed a bit since last two years... So is this a decent computer for the price?

Just name other suggestions aswell. I don't want to spend too much more than the cost of the 5820TG, but I don't really have a limit so I will take a look at more expensive laptops too, if I do get a lot for the money.


----------



## atnerzig (Aug 12, 2010)

yes it sounds like it should be good for gaming.
however personally i think of acer and compaq as just cheap computers.

IMO dell then HP are the best


----------

